# [SOLVED] Lg optimus v not booting up



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a lg optimus v and it gets tho the virgin mobile part turns off then back on and says lg and goes to a black screen please help


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Lg optimus v not booting up*

Have you tried using the Repair function? You may have to download software from LG, IIRC it should be the Mobile Phone Support Tool or something, then remove battery and press the volume up button as you're plugging it into the computer.
Try removing your battery and plugging it to the computer, then try booting from there.

Also worth noting is that it'll most probably delete all data.


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Lg optimus v not booting up*

It doesn't work


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

Well you can just close this forum.I took the phone back and now I have the HTC wildfire s.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The HTC Wildfire S is a great smart phone, My wife has one.


----------

